# Wanted q6600-q6700-q9300-q9400 +



## funkysnair

as above...

i got cash waiting, need a half decent socket 775 quad, i have a E6750 i could trade aswell with stock cooler?


----------



## ScOuT

I know you are looking for it now...but in November I will be parting out my rig.


----------



## fastdude

Would you accept Q8300? I have [had] one in our shed for some strange reason, not sure whether it's still there, might have ebayed it a while back, or that could have been the Athlon. Can't remember. I'll check for ya' and inform via this thread


----------



## Shane

fastdude said:


> Would you accept Q8300? I have [had] one in our shed for some strange reason, not sure whether it's still there, might have ebayed it a while back, or that could have been the Athlon. Can't remember. I'll check for ya' and inform via this thread



...why would you have a Q8300 in the shed


----------



## fastdude

Nevakonaza said:


> ...why would you have a Q8300 in the shed



It's not there 
And I've found the Athlon 

Must've sold it.
It's in my shed because I won it in a custompc competition and never got round to building a rig for it


----------



## funkysnair

ScOuT said:


> I know you are looking for it now...but in November I will be parting out my rig.



om mate ill keep that in mind  let me know when it get near the time



fastdude said:


> It's not there
> And I've found the Athlon
> 
> Must've sold it.
> It's in my shed because I won it in a custompc competition and never got round to building a rig for it



never mind, i would have been interested for sure, but if its not there then no worries


----------



## fastdude

funkysnair said:


> never mind, i would have been interested for sure, but if its not there then no worries



Which is a shame really , because I need some money, and it didn't go for very much on ebay (<£90) I would have paid shipping. It was unboxed, too

Never mind, hope you get lcuky with someone else:good:


----------



## funkysnair

fastdude said:


> Which is a shame really , because I need some money, and it didn't go for very much on ebay (<£90) I would have paid shipping. It was unboxed, too
> 
> Never mind, hope you get lcuky with someone else:good:



well to tell you the truth your lucky you got that much for it as you can get them new boxed for £119 off amazon...


----------



## fastdude

Wow. So I didn't get suckered so much after all


----------



## Dystopia

fastdude said:


> Which is a shame really , because I need some money, and it didn't go for very much on ebay (<£90) I would have paid shipping. It was unboxed, too
> 
> *Never mind, hope you get lcuky with someone else:good:*



sigged xD


----------



## funkysnair

bump..........


----------



## Mez

I don't know if this is a good price or not T_T but, saw it on ebay.uk so thought I might as well let you know

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Core-2-Quad-Q...5?pt=UK_Motherboards_CPUs&hash=item2309f20ddd


----------



## funkysnair

thanx for the link


----------



## 87dtna

I have a decent clocking E8400 if interested.  I have a Q8200 but don't really want to part with it


----------



## funkysnair

how would the E8400 perform with gtx460 768mb sli overclocked to there limits? would it be a bottle neck?


----------



## 87dtna

For gaming?

Yeah CPU would probably be the bottleneck.


----------



## funkysnair

never mind then...

im getting a bottle neck already with one gtx460 with the E6750 oc'd to 3.4ghz


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah, it is stronger than a E6750 for sure.  45nm wolfdale cores, 6mb L2, and clocks to 4ghz with 1.33v.  Would probably be fine with one 460, but definitely the bottleneck with two.  And a Q8200 will still be a bottleneck too because of the low clocks and low cache.  Probably wouldn't get it much past 3.2-3.4 on air.
I would skip the Q6600 as well, they aren't as strong compared to the Q9xxx series.

There's a Q9300 on ebay right now, going for $99 free shipping.  If you want, we could set a price you are willing to pay for it and I'll bid on it....just taking into account it will cost $14 to ship to you.  But if you let me bench it first I'll ship it to you for free 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core-2-Qu...sor-/280560837183?pt=CPUs&hash=item4152baa23f


----------



## funkysnair

dam man that would have been sweet, but i just dropped my spare cash on a 5.1 headset 

but its nice to know you would do something like that, so does that mean in say a weeks time when i get my next pay i can look at some cheap deals in usa and you would still do the same?

im really interested in a q9550....


----------



## 87dtna

Yeah sure.  I saw a 9550 on another site for like $180 or 190 or so.  Not sure how much you were willing to spend for a 9550, but they go for way more than the 9300/9400's.

There is a Q9450 right now for $165 plus $8 shipping, thats not a bad deal-

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Core-2-Qu...are-/330473105355?pt=CPUs&hash=item4cf1bb67cb


----------



## linkin

You propably don't want it but i have an E7300 here.


----------



## 87dtna

linkin said:


> You propably don't want it but i have an E7300 here.



That wouldn't really be any better than a 6750, not enough to notice anyway.


----------



## linkin

That's why i said he probably wouldn't want it


----------



## funkysnair

lol yeh i dont think it would be owrht the hassle of pulling my current rig to bits to fit it for a tiny difference really!

here is my dilema, going for a Q9550 is going to be pushing £180+ in uk and i could get this--- http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CP-339-IN&groupid=701&catid=6&subcat=1672 for £160

you know what looks best option for me right now.

buy the i5 quad and lga1156 mobo then sell my E6750+3gig 800mhz ram+ASUS P5N32-SLI Premium+coolermaster fan/heatsink to fund some ddr3 ram then all i have to buy then is another gtx 460


----------



## 87dtna

Just pick up an I3 530 for now, the difference between what you are running and an I3 is huge man.  Even comparing a E8400 and I3 was noticeably better.  The I3 is an awesome gaming CPU.  Overclock it to atleast 4ghz and you'll be good to go and have saved a good bit of money.

I have a 530 right now that runs 4.4ghz (200 x 22) at 1.35v.  Some don't clock quite that well, but all can run 4ghz below 1.35v for sure.  And this is also on the stock cooler   They run cool.


I also suggest an ASRock P55 extreme....only issue is whether or not you'll get one with a newer bios to support the I3's


----------



## funkysnair

im after a quad really mate!


----------



## 87dtna

Hyper threading really helps, what purpose do you need a quad?  The I3 at 4ghz is no longer a bottleneck for a single GTX460, but with two in SLI it would probably still be the weakest link.  But I'm just suggesting it for now to save some money.  I think you'll be really happy with the Performance of a 530.


Here' the cheapest board I could find with SLI support- 

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173539

A UD5 is really good, I don't know why it's so cheap.


----------



## 87dtna

OK I did just find this Asus for 120 instead of 135 on the gigabyte, but IMO I'd way rather have a UD5-

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173450

The I3 is 90, the I5 is 160, so 70 pounds difference is pretty huge for not much better performance.  Most I5 7xx's can hit 4ghz but with atleast 1.4x volts, and run much hotter to begin with.  The I3 should atleast do 4.2ghz on low volts, so the higher clocks help plus hyper threading gives two extra virtual cores.  It's about the equivalent of a triple core.


----------



## funkysnair

87dtna said:


> Hyper threading really helps, what purpose do you need a quad?  The I3 at 4ghz is no longer a bottleneck for a single GTX460, but with two in SLI it would probably still be the weakest link.  But I'm just suggesting it for now to save some money.  I think you'll be really happy with the Performance of a 530.
> 
> 
> Here' the cheapest board I could find with SLI support-
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173539
> 
> A UD5 is really good, I don't know why it's so cheap.





87dtna said:


> OK I did just find this Asus for 120 instead of 135 on the gigabyte, but IMO I'd way rather have a UD5-
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/product/173450
> 
> The I3 is 90, the I5 is 160, so 70 pounds difference is pretty huge for not much better performance.  Most I5 7xx's can hit 4ghz but with atleast 1.4x volts, and run much hotter to begin with.  The I3 should atleast do 4.2ghz on low volts, so the higher clocks help plus hyper threading gives two extra virtual cores.  It's about the equivalent of a triple core.




the fact of the matter is i can imagine the i5 quad would go up to 3.4ghz with ease and will have 4 cores wihtout the need for hyper threading.

i want to build something not over the top like my i7 rig was just something that can handle the cards in sli and not be near 100% load constant

i know the i3 is cheaper and it would be perfect for single gtx 460 setup


----------



## 87dtna

If you are using it for gaming it won't be anywhere near 100%.  I barely ever go over 50% cpu usage while gaming.


----------



## funkysnair

whats the spec of your i3 rig?


----------



## 87dtna

My sig rig, I had the I3 in before I got the 655k.  I still own the I3, it's just for backup.  I ran it at 4.4ghz 1.35v 24/7.


----------



## linkin

http://www.computerforum.com/183150-us48-q9550-core-2-quad.html


----------



## funkysnair

yeh thanx for the heads up m8, seen it before i seen your post lol


----------

